# [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2010)

*[Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

Hallo liebe Community...​ 
Wir haben ja hier im Forum die unterschiedlichsten Berufe vertreten. Von Schüler bis Manager ist ja alles dabei.​ 
Daher fände ich es mal ganz interessant zu sehen, wieviel jeder von euch hier im Jahr für sein Hobby "PC" so ausgibt.​ 
Kommt ihr mit wenig Geld klar, also Preis/Leistungsmensch oder muss es High-End sein? Oder sagt ihr euch: "Was muss, das muss."​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Für mich ist das eines der größten Duelle aller Zeiten:​ 
*Geld vs. Gewissen vs. PC (vs. Ehefrau/Freundin) *​ 
*Diskussionen sind hier gerne gesehen! Denn sicher hat jeder eine andere Ansicht... *​ 
Für Fragen oder Anregungen einfach eine PN oder hier im Thread posten!​ 
MFG
Pain​


----------



## kress (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

Tja, das ist so ne Sache...^^
Das ich jeden Monat was für meinen Rechner investiere, so ist es nicht. Wenn dann kauf ich mir Teile, auf die ich länger sparen muss, wie z.b. jetzt auf ne neue Graka.
Da ich mit meiner 4850 Gs noch ganz gut in 1280x1024 fahre, bin ich am überlegen, ob ich es wirklich brauch.... ich mach halt auch gern Sachen, die gut an der Leistung der Graka ziehn, deswegen wäre eine Mehrleistung ganz schön, damit man mehr Spaß hat.
Da packt schonmal das Gewissen....

Weiterhin hab ich atm kaum Zeit zum Zocken, wegen Schule, Arbeit, Freundin... da bleibt nicht viel übrig.
Für mich muss es zwar nicht High-End sein, aber so gutes Mittelmaß sollte es sein, so das man auch ordentlich Spielen kann und sich nicht wegen schlechter Qualität und ruckligen Bildern ärgern muss, wenn man mal am Spielen ist.^^

so far


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

Schwer zu sagen.
Zwischen 0-1000€ 

naja, 0 sind es eigentlich nie.
Irgendwas wird immer gemacht.
So rund 50€ sind es eigentlich jeden Monat. 
unregelmäßig gibt es natürlich größere Updates.
Wenns dann man der Komplette Rechner ist, hat man auch schnell ein paar Hundert oder 1000€ zusammen.
Aber das ist natürlich nicht jeden Monat ^^


----------



## stefan.net82 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

(x) 0-100!  (wer nicht viel hat, kann nicht viel was ausgeben)


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

Edit: Sry hab mich verschieben.!!! Sollte natürlich im Jahr heißen.... -.- Schande über mich...


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

Derzeit überhaupt nix.


----------



## A3000T (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

0 - 100 
Ich hab auch so ein erfülltes Leben und brauch keine Egokrücken.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> (x) 0-100!  (wer nicht viel hat, kann nicht viel was ausgeben)


dito, so gehts mir auch . . .


----------



## Kaktus (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

Wäre jetzt noch der zwischen schritt 200-300€ da, wäre da auch mein Kreuz. Ich rüste wenig auf, aber wenn dann so gut es geht, sprich nach dem besten P-L Verhältnis und immer obere Mittelklasse.
Dieses Jahr waren es bisher die 5770 und das Lia Li Gehäuse. Kompletter Rechner kauf zähle ich jetzt nicht mit rein da dies eher einmalig war und ist. Ansonsten wäre ich schon bei knapp 800€ was aber definitiv nicht mein Jahresschnitt ist.


----------



## sanQn (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

[X] 1000 - xxx €

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr einen neuen PC gekauft, eine neue Graka, Scanner muss dieses Jahr auch noch her. 
Aber sonnst geb ich pro Jahr max 300€ aus.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

[x] 300 - 400 €

Es sei denn, es ist mal wieder GPU Upgrade fällig


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

Da ich dieses Jahr einen komplett neuen PC + Monitor + Laptop  usw. brauch..^^

werdens bei mir [x] 1000 - xxx €


----------



## Zahdok (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

[X] 700 - 800 
eigentlich hab ich ja recht wenig geld aber ich musste erstmal ne ordentliche grafikkarte + NT haben und dann halt noch so sachen wie n neuer tower , lüfter usw.


----------



## Junkie2003 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

so 1000+x hab ich schon dank cpu umstieg und kauf einer ssd für mein notebook dieses jahr ausgegeben und es war kein euro umsonst


----------



## facehugger (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

Kommt drauf an, kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten.
Der Rechenknecht wird natürlich nie fertig
Denke bei mir sind es schon um die 100€ im Monat, mal mehr mal weniger...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

@Painkiller: Also, ich glaub Du hättest da auch noch 0-50€ mit reinnehmen sollen. Viele Viele Leute geben alle 2-3 jahre für nen Komplettaufrüstung halt 1000€ aus oder jedes Jahr 400€ und zwischendurch auch mal ne neue HDD usw., so dass die in der Summe auch alle 2 jahre 1000€ ausgeben. Das Gefühl hab ich jedenfalls, wenn ich die ganzen Kaufberatungen sehe wo Leute nach 1 Jahr nur ne neue GRaka suchen oder nach 2-3 Jahren ihren "damals 1000€"-PC ersetzen wollen und erneut 1000€ völlig reichen für nen PC, der wieder 2 jahre hält.

Und 1000€ alle 2 Jahre, das wären dann halt pro Monat "nur" 42€ 

Und als Obergrenze, also... ich sag mal: PRO MONAT allein schon 500€ - das geht doch gar nicht, außer man betreibt ein kleines Testlabor oder ist Richie Richman-Geldsack-Rockefeller ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

...weit unter 100 € im *Jahr* bei mir, alles andere ist total "Nerdsch". Geht was kaputt etc. ist das was anderes, aber wenn Leute geil werden, weil Anno 1404 statt mit 15 Fps mit 22 läuft, dann tuts mir leid um den Realitätseindruck jender Personen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

[x]0 - 100 €
da ich im moent noch schüler bin geb ich so bis 100 euro/jahr fürn rechner aus, also für so kleinigkeiten wie mal n lüfter, ne tasta oder so was 
Und dann halt alle paar jahre n neuen rechner, wobei ich da sehr auf das P/L-verhältnis schaue, wobei die leistung natürlich schon gut sein muss 
Und ich denke das ändert sich auch nich wenn ich arbeite


----------



## christkies (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

Normal sinds bei mir wohl so 300EUR im Jahr, aber dieses Jahr war anders 

Da ich nun abgerüstet habe (Q6600/P45Board/4GBRAM verkauft) und die Sachen seit Mitte 2009 hatte, habe ich für ein Jahr 10EUR ausgegeben. (Differenz aus Ankauf und Verkauf)


----------



## repugnant_snake@cynoba (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

Im Schnitt 400-500€, wobei das auch immer relativ ist, weil ich Jahre habe, wo so gut wie nichts geändert wird, und dann sind wieder einige Sachen fällig. 

Dieses Jahr werden es mit Mobo, CPU-Kühler und neuem Monitor so um die 400€ sein.


----------



## peppnick (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

vor zwei jahren einen 900€ pc gekauft. und sonst halt bis jetzt nur kleine updates gemacht wie DDR, Soundkarte. 
ähm zählt da auch das externe?
dann wäre es bei mir tastatur,maus,headset, 5.1 system, gamepad usw. 
solange mir die rechenleistung fürs zocken reicht, bleibt das auch so


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

Also irgendwie widerspricht sich die Umfrage: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus? gegen [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?


Ich hab jetzt mal Jahr genommen und da sinds über 1000€.... 
Der Rekord liegt bei gut 3500€ für einen Rechner..


----------



## dersuchti_93 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

Ich nehme mal Monat und Jahr, im diesem Jahr hab ich gerade mal 800€ ausgegeben und im Monat zwischen 50-300€, kommt drauf an was kaputt geht, oder was ich noch gerne hätte, jetzt wird es wieder ganz teuer, weil mein Mainboard defekt ist und MSI höchswahrscheinlich keins umtauscht, habe aber ein ersatz 

Jetzt kommt noch ne WaKü die schon gute 300€ kostet, aber dies ist eine ausnahme, normalerweise 50-200€.


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

Habe das mal ein wenig umgerechnet, für meinen momentanen PC habe ich mitlehrweile gut 2000€ investiert (dieses Jahr)
was ca. 166€ / Monat entspricht...hab also mal 100-200 angekreuzt  wobei ich mir vorstellen kann...das es noch mehr wird...da das Projekt "Lan PC" gerade am ... naja...am anlaufen ist  

Die Überschrift solltest aber noch mal darauf ändern...das du wissen willst wie viel / Monat


----------



## thysol (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*

[x] _0 - 100 €_


----------



## Rayman (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

0-100€ tja wenn nicht viel zur verfügung steht kann man nicht viel ausgeben
aba ab und zu kommt immer mal was größeres meistens zum geburtstag und weihnachten


----------



## Naumo (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

[X] sonstiges.. kommt ja drauf an was zu tun is.. mal kommt ne grafikkarte für 300 rein, mal ram für 100 oder ein lüfter für 10... pro jahr wäre besser


----------



## Low (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Edit: Sry hab mich verschieben.!!! Sollte natürlich im Jahr heißen.... -.- Schande über mich...


Toll 
Habe jetzt im Sinne von einem Monat abgestimmt.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

Macht nix.... Wurde zurückgeändert...


----------



## riedochs (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

Ich kauf nur noch wenn es unvermeidbar ist, z.B. bei Defekt oder weil die Hardware zu alt ist nach ein paar Jahren.


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

[X] Sonstiges

Mal kauft man was für 100 und mal was für 1000 das kann man so nicht sagen 
mfg -Masterchief-


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

[x] Sonstiges

Da ich sehr unregelmäßig Geld ausgebe einfach mal diese Antwort. Diesen Monat waren es 65,50€ für ne X6-Tastatur und die letzten 2 Monate davor wurde nichts gekauft.


----------



## Bruce112 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

Die leute die sich jeden monat was kaufen sollte sich am besten zu *Psychologe  aufsuchen das ist das schon ne krankheit .*

*Ja kaufe jeden monat Hardware Zeitschrift 4 euro *

*reicht auch .*

*Laß mich nicht manupulieren von hardware zeitschriften *

*Mich fuckt schon ab das elektro sachen direkt nach den kauf schon an wert verlieren ,dann lohnt sich auch nicht viel geld zu investieren .*

*hatte vor kurz ne 470 gtx gekauft wieder zürückgegeben ,*

*verarschung des jahrhunderts die neuen Nvidia gtx karten *

*dx 11 *
*strom verbrauch *
*lautheit *


*hatte was besseres erwartet das die FPS zahlen zu glühen kommen *

* leistungsmeßig sind die für  Jahre 2010 zu langsam .*

*Das ist ne Masche das die Konzerne geld machen sons nichts*
*DX 11 ,*

*Dx 10 ist garnicht richtig ausgereift ,dann schmeißen die schon *
*Dx 11 karten raus ,ist ne witz*


Ein Vogel hatt ein Stein ins wasser geworfen (DX 11)

Un die anderen Vogel wollen den stein aus den wasser rausholen .

Vieleicht gehe ich noch ne Strommeßgerät kaufen  ,
damit ich sehen kann wieviel mein Pc Strom aus der steckdose zieht .

Vieleicht kaufe ich mir ne 470 gtx später warte noch ab auf die refresh karten .

ansonsten reicht noch 260 gtx noch aus .


----------



## CrashStyle (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

[X] Zurzeit nichts.


----------



## Raz3r (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

[x] Sonstiges

Ich kauf nur noch Hardware fürn PC wenn ich wirklich was brauche zB. bei defekt. Aber ansonsten... ich hab auch mal nen Jahr lang garnichts fürn PC (an Hardware) gekauft.

Jeden Monat Geld fürn PC ausgeben will ich auch nicht, auch wenn ich könnte aber der PC ist nicht alles im Leben.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

_[x] 0 - 100 €_

Wenn es hoch kommt aller paar Monate mal eine kleines Teil oder mal irrgen was.
Aber wenn ich die Kohle hätte würde ich mehr aus geben !!


----------



## Insecure (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

Dieses Jahr hab ich mir nur 2 Lüfter geholt für knapp 30€. Aber im August steht wieder ein kleines Update an neue Graka, Speicher, Festplatte, Windows7, CPU-Kühler und neues Gehäuse. Geht aber auch nur weil ich was gespart hab und im August Geburtstag habe. Bin noch Schüler. Aber sonst  _[x] 0 - 100 € im Jahr.
_


----------



## highspeedpingu (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

200 - 300 alle 2 Jahre mal. Eine kleine Aufrüstung (z.B. von Dual Core auf Quad Core / von 2 auf 4Gig RAM etc.) Mein übertakteter Quadcore mit 4 Gig RAM und Win7 64, schafft den Firefox noch
mühelos Zum Spielen bin ich schon zu alt


----------



## Hitman-47 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

[x] 0-100€

Ab und zu mal ne Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Holger15 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

Ich kaufe meistens gegen Weihnachten Hardware...Immer so um die 250€. Außerdem hab ich mir dieses Jahr einen PC geleistet. Dieses Jahr werde ich aber wahrscheinlich ein bisschen mehr Geld Ende des Jahres in die Hand nehmen. 
Mal sehen, was kommt


----------



## Naumo (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

also wenn man dazurechnet (oder abzieht ^^) dass ich meine "alte" hardware verkaufe kommt da gar nicht soviel zusammen, vielleicht 500€ letztes jahr mit dem sprung auf i7 (cpu, board, ram) und der grafikkarte..


----------



## Bärenmarke (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

[X] 300-400€ im Jahr

Dieses Jahr wird es ausnahmsweise wohl darüber liegen, da bei mir graka und cpu anstehen, dafür wüsst ich nicht was ich fürs nächste Jahr bräuchte da bei mir nichts ansteht.

(ich hab auch sachen wie, Monitor, Drucker, Teufelanlage usw mit reingerechnet)

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

1000 - xxx €

2000-2500 kommt drauf an wie gut es läuft.


----------



## Ahab (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

[X] 0-100€

In der Regel 0.  Leider geht das Geld meist für andere (leider wichtigere  ) Sachen drauf...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

Ich gebe so ca 1000 - 1300 € im Jahr aus also durchschnittlich [X] 100 -200 € im Monat


----------



## Biosman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

Manche Tage/Monate kaufe ich mir gar nix...

Dann gibs welche wie z.b diesen Monat da waren es glaube 150 euro?

und einmal im Jahr nen Update das liegt dann so bis 1000 Euro etwa.


----------



## dj*viper (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

im monat ist ja mal bissl übertrieben, die frage wär passender, wieviel im jahr ausgegeben wird


----------



## Zockersepp (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

so ca. 0-100€ evtl. auch mal nichts um dann etwas teueres zu kaufen


----------



## Ratty0815 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

[x] Sonstiges

Das mache ich nicht Monatlich sonder Budget + Technikfanatik abhängig.
Das heißt ich gebe evtl. Monate Lang keine Kohle für Hardware rund um den Pc aus, aber wenn mich der "Rappel" packt und ich mir dies und das zur unweigerlichen Aufrüstung vorstelle, wird auch nicht gegeizt.

Sprich meine Letzte Bestellung waren über 1000€ (3xQuad Radi + 7" LCD + SSD und einiger kleinkramm)
Da ich aber nicht zum Umbau komme warum sollte ich noch mehr Kohle reinstecken?

Also wenn das Projekt endlich in die Bahnen durch Zeit kommt wird es auch wieder Monatlich mehr sein...

So Long...


----------



## Heucke (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

[X] 0-100€ 

Diesen Monat habe ich mir jetzt mal einen neuen PC gekauft, an dem wird aber auch nichts geändert in den den nächsten Monaten. Zudem bin ich auch ein Neuling und habe nicht so die große Ahnung. Aber wenn ich mir mal was kaufe, dann sollte es auch schon etwas Vernünftiges sein ud nicht preisabhängig was ich mir kaufen. Natürlich sollte es aber in einem akzeptablen Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## DarkMo (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

so wie ich seite 1 NACH dem voten entnahm, soll es aufs jahr undn icht auf den monat bezogen sein ^^ aber mit 0-100 lieg ich wohl dennoch richtig. den letzten rechner hab ich mir 2001 gekauft, 2009 den aktuellen hier für 500. dazwischen brauch ich selten was ^^ solange es läuft, läufts. wär mein alter nich gestorben, hätt ich den heute noch (und 500€ mehr zum leben :/). mein erster von 19 puh 96 rum? - hab ich auch noch bei meinen eltern ^^ der läuft sogar noch


----------



## headcracker (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

[x] 0 bis 100 €, auf den einzelnen Monat runtergerechnet. Ich kaufe mir nur ein oder max. 2 Hardwarekomponenten pro Jahr.


----------



## Sutta (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Edit: Sry hab mich verschieben.!!! Sollte natürlich im Jahr heißen.... -.- Schande über mich...



Im Jahr 800-1000€, allerdings meistens alles auf einem Haufen. (Großes Update oder gleich Komplett neuer PC) 
Manchmal mal hier und da was Kleines. (Neues Mousepad, Lüfter und solche Sachen halt).


----------



## Clastron (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

bei mir sind meistens im Monat nur Kleinigkeiten dadrum auch nur 0-100€


----------



## Sylvestris (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

im Jahr so ca 300€; auf den Monat runtergerechnet entsprechend 25€  also 0 bis 100€


----------



## Pagz (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

normalerweiße überhaupt nix außer es geht was kaputt 
spar dann lieber für einen neuen pc den ich mir ca alle 3 jahre kaufe und dann halt auch ca 3 jahre so lasse


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

[x] 0-100€

im Jahr wesentlich mehr.

@Painkiller: Es gibt nur eins entweder PC oder Frau^^.


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Jahr für PC-Hardware aus?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Derzeit überhaupt nix.



Joa,ist bei mir auch so,da ich gerade erst umgebaut habe...
Ansonsten kann es sehr stark schwanken.Mal gar nicht,dann wieder ne ganze menge....


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

Im Jahr 200€ mehr eigentlich nicht. Wenn mein ich mal eine neue Grafikkarte oder sonstiges kaufe.


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

0 - 100 €, und das vielleicht auf 3 monate hochgerechnet


----------



## Icecream (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

Also ich habe bis jetzt in diesem Jahr so um die 1500€ ausgegeben und das war nur für Gehäuse, Wasserkühlung, Modding und einer externen Festplatte 2TB Usb 3.0 und einem USB 3.0 Controller
und wenn ende des Jahres Sandy-Bridge oder Bulldozer kommen, dann kommt noch eine neue CPU, Mainboard mit Lucid und dadurch GTX 460 für Physx und Cuda und entsprechende Kühler für Wasserkühlung und fast vergessen DDR3 muss dann auch her also werden ende des Jahres noch mal
gute 1400€ dazukommen

Aber was sollst, Hobby ist Hobby und da ist dieses eigentlich gar nicht so Teuer


----------



## guna7 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

[x] 0 - 100 €


----------



## Sash (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

eigentlich kein geld.. so alle 2j einmal 300-400€ für ne neue graka oder cpu.. das wars. ausser wenn der rechner komplett erneuert wird, dann direkt um die 1500.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

Alle paar Monate kommt mal was dazu, allerdings immer kleine Teile zwischen 5 und 50€. Hochgerechnet sinds pro Jahr vielleicht 500€, eher aber weniger.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

[x]700 - 800 

2010: HTPC 600€ + 200€ Graka 2011: 5.1 System 300€ HTPC Modding 200€ = 500€  

hab aber 0 -100 gestimmt weil ichs zu spät gelesen hab dass es im Jahr heißt.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für PC-Hardware aus?*

Das Thema ist schon längst abgeschlossen.

Daher wird hier dicht gemacht!

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

